# Pictures: Rivalry, moving, eggs.



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey guys this new place is great.

I'll fight you for it! Take that!










Let mortal kombat begin...


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Have you smelled this today? I thought it smelled good yesterday.

*deep whiff*


















I like the mood lighting, but the curtains don't match my feathers.










Hey mom, you didn't get us a new place. At least the basket looks cool, but I'm too tired right now from laying that egg.

EGG? YAY! Maybe this time I put enough padding in there.









Mom, your nest building skills need help.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Wait, I gotta slap this youngster one more time.










Back off, Sanjaya!
I have Garuda on my side! (Hindu king of birds)


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Your birds are beautiful.  
Thanks for sharing them with us.

Cindy


----------



## Fever (May 28, 2007)

White doves and pigeons are so beautiful! I love my randomly-coloured doves, but someday I'd love to have white pigeons. When I get a house with a yard I guess. Thanks for sharing, they look like they're having a lot of fun!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

What a treat! Thank you, they are just precious. I just love Garuda.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

ROFL! The captions are so funny, they fit the pics perfectly. Thanks for sharing the drama with us.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

They are beautiful and look like they are a lot of fun.

I noticed one of the doves was in a pot with a bulb growing. I'm not sure what kind of plant but thought I would alert you that some plants/bulbs are poisonous to birds.

I am attaching a link from our resources forum that lists some of the plants that we need to keep away from birds.

Wasn't sure if you were aware of this.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=5047


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

They are so sweet! Looks like they're having a ball.



Lady Tarheel said:


> I am attaching a link from our resources forum that lists some of the plants that we need to keep away from birds


My problem used to be not that the balcony pigeons nibbled at my plants, but stomped all over them or used them as soft beds. I now have only indoor plants 

But, yes, that is a good point, Maggie. Pigeons can be very curious about things they wouldn't normally come across.

John


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Lucky Doves to have such a beautiful new playhouse!
Thanks for sharing the pics....captions were great!


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Look at those pretty white dove-doves! We have a white dove that lives in the house now and she's just adorable. Thank you for sharing the photos.


----------

